# nexus messing up



## jduncan312 (Jul 9, 2012)

so i got my nexus back from lifetime services cause my screen broke it took a month to get back ive had it for about an hour and now its starting to act weird the screen messes up then turns off and wont come back on even when its plugged it it is rooted i did a reset an the problem still there some one help please


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

You should be contacting Lifetime Services not making a thread about it on a forum that cant do anything about a hardware issue. Just sayin'.


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

=__='

Have you tried turning it on upside down? Lifetime Services always replaces the gyroscope when fixing ANY phone. So it is sometimes necessary to power on the phone upside down so that the gyroscope firmware can be reset.

Hope it helps!

If not....call Lifetime Services.

Edit: Spelling.


----------

